# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان > Human Rights >  Charter of the United Nations

## سالي جمعة

[align=left][align=center]
Charter of the United Nations,  June 26, 1945, 59 Stat. 1031, T.S. 993, 3 Bevans 1153, entered into force Oct. 24, 1945.
 [/align]
  *Preamble*

WE THE PEOPLES OF THE UNITED NATIONS DETERMINED  to save succeeding generations from the scourge of war, which   twice in our lifetime has brought untold sorrow to mankind, and  to reaffirm faith in fundamental human rights, in the dignity   and worth of the human person, in the equal rights of men and   women and of nations large and small, and to establish conditions under which justice and respect for   the obligations arising from treaties and other sources of international   law can be maintained, and to promote social progress and better standards of life in   larger freedom,
   AND FOR THESE ENDS to practice tolerance and live together in peace with one   another as good neighbors, and to unite our strength to maintain international peace and   security, and to ensure by the acceptance of principles and the institution   of methods, that armed force shall not be used, save in the common   interest, and to employ international machinery for the promotion of the   economic and social advancement of all peoples,
   HAVE RESOLVED TO COMBINE OUR EFFORTS TO ACCOMPLISH THESE AIMS  
     Accordingly, our respective Governments, through representatives   assembled in the city of San Francisco, who have exhibited their   full powers found to be in good and due form, have agreed to   the present Charter of the United Nations and do hereby establish   an international organization to be known as the United Nations. *CHAPTER I*

  *PURPOSES AND PRINCIPLES*   * Article 1* The Purposes of the United Nations are: 1. To maintain international peace and security, and to that   end: to take effective collective measures for the prevention   and removal of threats to the peace, and for the suppression   of acts of aggression or other breaches of the peace, and to   bring about by peaceful means, and in conformity with the principles   of justice and international law, adjustment or settlement of   international disputes or situations which might lead to a breach   of the peace; 2. To develop friendly relations among nations based on respect   for the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples,   and to take other appropriate measures to strengthen universal   peace; 3. To achieve international cooperation in solving international   problems of an economic, social, cultural, or humanitarian character,   and in promoting and encouraging respect for human rights and   for fundamental freedoms for all without distinction as to race,   ***, language, or religion; and 4. To be a center for harmonizing the actions of nations in   the attainment of these common ends.*Article 2*

The Organization and its Members, in pursuit of the Purposes   stated in Article 1, shall act in accordance with the following   Principles. 1. The Organization is based on the principle of the sovereign   equality of all its Members. 2. All Members, in order to ensure to all of them the rights   and benefits resulting from membership, shall fulfill in good   faith the obligations assumed by them in accordance with the   present Charter. 3. All Members shall settle their international disputes by   peaceful means in such a manner that international peace and   security, and justice, are not endangered. 4. All Members shall refrain in their international relations   from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity   or political independence of any state, or in any other manner   inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations. 5. All Members shall give the United Nations every assistance   in any action it takes in accordance with the present Charter,   and shall refrain from giving assistance to any state against   which the United Nations is taking preventive or enforcement   action. 6. The Organization shall ensure that states which are not   Members of the United Nations act in accordance with these Principles   so far as may be necessary for the maintenance of international   peace and security. 7. Nothing contained in the present Charter shall authorize   the United Nations to intervene in matters which are essentially   within the domestic jurisdiction of any state or shall require   the Members to submit such matters to settlement under the present   Charter; but this principle shall not prejudice the application   of enforcement measures under Chapter VII.*
  CHAPTER II*

  *MEMBERSHIP*   * Article 3* The original Members of the United Nations shall be the states   which, having participated in the United Nations Conference on   International Organization at San Francisco, or having previously   signed the Declaration by United Nations of January 1, 1942,   sign the present Charter and ratify it in accordance with Article   110.*Article 4*

1. Membership in the United Nations is open to all other peace-loving   states which accept the obligations contained in the present   Charter and, in the judgment of the Organization, are able and   willing to carry out these obligations. 2. The admission of any such state to membership in the United   Nations will be effected by a decision of the General Assembly   upon the recommendation of the Security Council.*Article 5*

A member of the United Nations against which preventive or   enforcement action has been taken by the Security Council may   be suspended from the exercise of the rights and privileges of   membership by the General Assembly upon the recommendation of   the Security Council. The exercise of these rights and privileges   may be restored by the Security Council.*Article 6*

A Member of the United Nations which has persistently violated   the Principles contained in the present Charter may be expelled   from the Organization by the General Assembly upon the recommendation   of the Security Council.

*CHAPTER III*

  *ORGANS* *Article 7*

1. There are established as the principal organs of the United   Nations: a General Assembly, a Security Council, an Economic   and Social Council, a Trusteeship Council, an International Court   of Justice, and a Secretariat. 2. Such subsidiary organs as may be found necessary may be   established in accordance with the present Charter.*Article 8*

The United Nations shall place no restrictions on the eligibility   of men and women to participate in any capacity and under conditions   of equality in its principal and subsidiary organs.

*CHAPTER IV*

  *         THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY*   * Article 9* Composition 1. The General Assembly shall consist of all the Members of   the United Nations. 2. Each member shall have not more than five representatives   in the General Assembly.Functions and Powers *Article 10*

The General Assembly may discuss any questions or any matters   within the scope of the present Charter or relating to the powers   and functions of any organs provided for in the present Charter,   and, except as provided in Article 12, may make recommendations   to the Members of the United Nations or to the Security Council   or to both on any such questions or matters.*Article 11*

1. The General Assembly may consider the general principles   of cooperation in the maintenance of international peace and   security, including the principles governing disarmament and   the regulation of armaments, and may make recommendations with   regard to such principles to the Members or to the Security Council   or to both. 2. The General Assembly may discuss any questions relating   to the maintenance of international peace and security brought   before it by any Member of the United Nations, or by the Security   Council, or by a state which is not a Member of the United Nations   in accordance with Article 35, paragraph 2, and, except as provided   in Article 12, may make recommendations with regard to any such   questions to the state or states concerned or to the Security   Council or to both. Any such question on which action is necessary   shall be referred to the Security Council by the General Assembly   either before or after discussion. 3. The General Assembly may call the attention of the Security   Council to situations which are likely to endanger international   peace and security. 4. The powers of the General Assembly set forth in this Article   shall not limit the general scope of Article 10.*Article 12*

1. While the Security Council is exercising in respect of   any dispute or situation the functions assigned to it in the   present Charter, the General Assembly shall not make any recommendation   with regard to that dispute or situation unless the Security   Council so requests. 2. The Secretary-General, with the consent of the Security   Council, shall notify the General Assembly at each session of   any matters relative to the maintenance of international peace   and security which are being dealt with by the Security Council   and shall similarly notify the General Assembly, or the Members   of the United Nations if the General Assembly is not in session,   immediately the Security Council ceases to deal with such matters.*Article 13*

1. The General Assembly shall initiate studies and make recommendations   for the purpose of: a. promoting international cooperation in the political field     and encouraging the progressive development of international     law and its codification; b. promoting international cooperation in the economic, social,     cultural, educational, and health fields, and assisting in the     realization of human rights and fundamental freedoms for all     without distinction as to race, ***, language, or religion. 2. The further responsibilities, functions and powers of the   General Assembly with respect to matters mentioned in paragraph   1(b) above are set forth in Chapters IX and X.*Article 14*

Subject to the provisions of Article 12, the General Assembly   may recommend measures for the peaceful adjustment of any situation,   regardless of origin, which it deems likely to impair the general   welfare or friendly relations among nations, including situations   resulting from a violation of the provisions of the present Charter   setting forth the Purposes and Principles of the United Nations.*Article 15*

1. The General Assembly shall receive and consider annual   and special reports from the Security Council; these reports   shall include an account of the measures that the Security Council   has decided upon or taken to maintain international peace and   security. 2. The General Assembly shall receive and consider reports   from the other organs of the United Nations.*Article 16*

The General Assembly shall perform such functions with respect   to the international trusteeship system as are assigned to it   under Chapters XII and XIII, including the approval of the trusteeship   agreements for areas not designated as strategic.*Article 17*

1. The General Assembly shall consider and approve the budget   of the Organization. 2. The expenses of the Organization shall be borne by the   Members as apportioned by the General Assembly. 3. The General Assembly shall consider and approve any financial   and budgetary arrangements with specialized agencies referred   to in Article 57 and shall examine the administrative budgets   of such specialized agencies with a view to making recommendations   to the agencies concerned.Voting *Article 18*

1. Each member of the General Assembly shall have one vote. 2. Decisions of the General Assembly on important questions   shall be made by a two-thirds majority of the members present   and voting. These questions shall include: recommendations with   respect to the maintenance of international peace and security,   the election of the non-permanent members of the Security Council,   the election of the members of the Economic and Social Council,   the election of members of the Trusteeship Council in accordance   with paragraph 1(c) of Article 86, the admission of new Members   to the United Nations, the suspension of the rights and privileges   of membership, the expulsion of Members, questions relating to   the operation of the trusteeship system, and budgetary questions. 3. Decisions on other questions, Composition including the   determination of additional categories of questions to be decided   by a two-thirds majority, shall be made by a majority of the   members present and voting.*Article 19*

A Member of the United Nations which is in arrears in the   payment of its financial contributions to the Organization shall   have no vote in the General Assembly if the amount of its arrears   equals or exceeds the amount of the contributions due from it   for the preceding two full years. The General Assembly may, nevertheless,   permit such a Member to vote if it is satisfied that the failure   to pay is due to conditions beyond the control of the Member.*
  Procedure* *Article 20*

The General Assembly shall meet in regular annual sessions   and in such special sessions as occasion may require. Special   sessions shall be convoked by the Secretary-General at the request   of the Security Council or of a majority of the Members of the   United Nations.*Article 21*

The General Assembly shall adopt its own rules of procedure.   It shall elect its President for each session.*Article 22*

The General Assembly may establish such subsidiary organs   as it deems necessary for the performance of its functions.

*CHAPTER V*

  *THE SECURITY COUNCIL*   * Article 23* 1. The Security Council shall consist of fifteen Members of   the United Nations. The Republic of China, France, the Union   of Soviet Socialist Republics, the United Kingdom of Great Britain   and Northern Ireland, and the United States of America shall   be permanent members of the Security Council. The General Assembly   shall elect ten other Members of the United Nations to be non-permanent   members of the Security Council, due regard being specially paid,   in the first instance to the contribution of Members of the United   Nations to the maintenance of international peace and security   and to the other purposes of the Organization, and also to equitable   geographical distribution. The non-permanent members of the Security Council shall be   elected for a term of two years. In the first election of the   non-permanent members after the increase of the membership of   the Security Council from eleven to fifteen, two of the four   additional members shall be chosen for a term of one year. A   retiring member shall not be eligible for immediate re-election. Each member of the Security Council shall have one representative. *Functions and Powers* *Article 24*

1. In order to ensure prompt and effective action by the United   Nations, its Members confer on the Security Council primary responsibility   for the maintenance of international peace and security, and   agree that in carrying out its duties under this responsibility   the Security Council acts on their behalf. 2. In discharging these duties the Security Council shall   act in accordance with the Purposes and Principles of the United   Nations. The specific powers granted to the Security Council   for the discharge of these duties are laid down in Chapters VI,   VII, VIII, and XII. 3. The Security Council shall submit annual and, when necessary,   special reports to the General Assembly for its consideration.*Article 25*

The Members of the United Nations agree to accept and carry   out the decisions of the Security Council in accordance with   the present Charter.*Article 26*

In order to promote the establishment and maintenance of international   peace and security with the least diversion for armaments of   the world's human and economic resources, the Security Council   shall be responsible for formulating, with the assistance of   the Military Staff Committee referred to in Article 47, plans   to be submitted to the Members of the United Nations for the   establishment of a system for the regulation of armaments. *Voting* *Article 27*

1. Each member of the Security Council shall have one vote. 2. Decisions of the Security Council on procedural matters   shall be made by an affirmative vote of nine members. 3. Decisions of the Security Council on all other matters   shall be made by an affirmative vote of nine members including   the concurring votes of the permanent members; provided that,   in decisions under Chapter VI, and under paragraph 3 of Article   52, a party to a dispute shall abstain from voting.*
  Procedure* *Article 28*

1. The Security Council shall be so organized as to be able   to function continuously. Each member of the Security Council   shall for this purpose be represented at all times at the seat   of the Organization. 2. The Security Council shall hold periodic meetings at which   each of its members may, if it so desires, be represented by   a member of the government or by some other specially designated   representative. 3. The Security Council may hold meetings at such places other   than the seat of the Organization as in its judgment will best   facilitate its work.*Article 29*

The Security Council may establish such subsidiary organs   as it deems necessary for the performance of its functions.*Article 30*

The Security Council shall adopt its own rules of procedure,   including the method of selecting its President.*Article 31*

Any Member of the United Nations which is not a member of   the Security Council may participate, without vote, in the discussion   of any question brought before the Security Council whenever   the latter considers that the interests of that Member are specially   affected.*Article 32*

Any Member of the United Nations which is not a member of   the Security Council or any state which is not a Member of the   United Nations, if it is a party to a dispute under consideration   by the Security Council, shall be invited to participate, without   vote, in the discussion relating to the dispute. The Security   Council shall lay down such conditions as it deems just for the   participation of a state which is not a Member of the United   Nations.

*CHAPTER VI*

  *         PACIFIC SETTLEMENT OF DISPUTES* *Article 33*

1. The parties to any dispute, the continuance of which is   likely to endanger the maintenance of international peace and   security, shall, first of all, seek a solution by negotiation,   enquiry, mediation, conciliation, arbitration, judicial settlement,   resort to regional agencies or arrangements, or other peaceful   means of their own choice. 2. The Security Council shall, when it deems necessary, call   upon the parties to settle their dispute by such means.*Article 34*

The Security Council may investigate any dispute, or any situation   which might lead to international friction or give rise to a   dispute, in order to determine whether the continuance of the   dispute or situation is likely to endanger the maintenance of   international peace and security.*Article 35*

1. Any Member of the United Nations may bring any dispute,   or any situation of the nature referred to in Article 34, to   the attention of the Security Council or of the General Assembly. 2. A state which is not a Member of the United Nations may   bring to the attention of the Security Council or of the General   Assembly any dispute to which it is a party if it accepts in   advance, for the purposes of the dispute, the obligations of   pacific settlement provided in the present Charter. 3. The proceedings of the General Assembly in respect of matters   brought to its attention under this Article will be subject to   the provisions of Articles 11 and 12.*Article 36*

1. The Security Council may, at any stage of a dispute of   the nature referred to in Article 33 or of a situation of like   nature, recommend appropriate procedures or methods of adjustment. 2. The Security Council should take into consideration any   procedures for the settlement of the dispute which have already   been adopted by the parties. 3. In making recommendations under this Article the Security   Council should also take into consideration that legal disputes   should as a general rule be referred by the parties to the International   Court of Justice in accordance with the provisions of the Statute   of the Court.*Article 37*

1. Should the parties to a dispute of the nature referred   to in Article 33 fail to settle it by the means indicated in   that Article, they shall refer it to the Security Council. 2. If the Security Council deems that the continuance of the   dispute is in fact likely to endanger the maintenance of international   peace and security, it shall decide whether to take action under   Article 36 or to recommend such terms of settlement as it may   consider appropriate.*Article 38*

Without prejudice to the provisions of Articles 33 to 37,   the Security Council may, if all the parties to any dispute so   request, make recommendations to the parties with a view to a   pacific settlement of the dispute.

*CHAPTER VII*

  *         ACTION WITH RESPECT TO THREATS TO THE PEACE, BREACHES OF THE PEACE, AND ACTS OF AGGRESSION* *Article 39*

The Security Council shall determine the existence of any   threat to the peace, breach of the peace, or act of aggression   and shall make recommendations, or decide what measures shall   be taken in accordance with Articles 41 and 42, to maintain or   restore international peace and security.*Article 40*

In order to prevent an aggravation of the situation, the Security   Council may, before making the recommendations or deciding upon   the measures provided for in Article 39, call upon the parties   concerned to comply with such provisional measures as it deems   necessary or desirable. Such provisional measures shall be without   prejudice to the rights, claims, or position of the parties concerned.   The Security Council shall duly take account of failure to comply   with such provisional measures.*Article 41*

The Security Council may decide what measures not involving   the use of armed force are to be employed to give effect to its   decisions, and it may call upon the Members of the United Nations   to apply such measures. These may include complete or partial   interruption of economic relations and of rail, sea, air, postal,   telegraphic, radio, and other means of communication, and the   severance of diplomatic relations.*Article 42*

Should the Security Council consider that measures provided   for in Article 41 would be inadequate or have proved to be inadequate,   it may take such action by air, sea, or land forces as may be   necessary to maintain or restore international peace and security.   Such action may include demonstrations, blockade, and other operations   by air, sea, or land forces of Members of the United Nations.*Article 43*

1. All Members of the United Nations, in order to contribute   to the maintenance of international peace and security, undertake   to make available to the Security Council, on its call and in   accordance with a special agreement or agreements, armed forces,   assistance, and facilities, including rights of passage, necessary   for the purpose of maintaining international peace and security. 2. Such agreement or agreements shall govern the numbers and types of forces,      their degree of readiness and general location, and the nature of the facilities      and assistance to be provided. 3. The agreement or agreements shall be negotiated as soon   as possible on the initiative of the Security Council. They shall   be concluded between the Security Council and Members or between   the Security Council and groups of Members and shall be subject   to ratification by the signatory states in accordance with their   respective constitutional processes.*Article 44*

When the Security Council has decided to use force it shall,   before calling upon a Member not represented on it to provide   armed forces in fulfillment of the obligations assumed under   Article 43, invite that Member, if the Member so desires, to   participate in the decisions of the Security Council concerning   the employment of contingents of that Member's armed forces.*Article 45*

In order to enable the United Nations to take urgent military   measures Members shall hold immediately available national air-force   contingents for combined international enforcement action. The   strength and degree of readiness of these contingents and plans   for their combined action shall be determined, within the limits   laid down in the special agreement or agreements referred to   in Article 43, by the Security Council with the assistance of   the Military Staff Committee.*Article 46*

Plans for the application of armed force shall be made by   the Security Council with the assistance of the Military Staff   Committee.*Article 47*

1. There shall be established a Military Staff Committee to   advise and assist the Security Council on all questions relating   to the Security Council's military requirements for the maintenance   of international peace and security, the employment and command   of forces placed at its disposal, the regulation of armaments,   and possible disarmament. 2. The Military Staff Committee shall consist of the Chiefs   of Staff of the permanent members of the Security Council or   their representatives. Any Member of the United Nations not permanently   represented on the Committee shall be invited by the Committee   to be associated with it when the efficient discharge of the   Committee's responsibilities requires the participation of that   Member in its work. 3. The Military Staff Committee shall be responsible under   the Security Council for the strategic direction of any armed   forces placed at the disposal of the Security Council. Questions   relating to the command of such forces shall be worked out subsequently. 4. The Military Staff Committee, with the authorization of   the Security Council and after consultation with appropriate   regional agencies, may establish regional subcommittees.*Article 48*

1. The action required to carry out the decisions of the Security   Council for the maintenance of international peace and security   shall be taken by all the Members of the United Nations or by   some of them, as the Security Council may determine. 2. Such decisions shall be carried out by the Members of the   United Nations directly and through their action in the appropriate   international agencies of which they are members.*Article 49*

The Members of the United Nations shall join in affording   mutual assistance in carrying out the measures decided upon by   the Security Council.*Article 50*

If preventive or enforcement measures against any state are   taken by the Security Council, any other state, whether a Member   of the United Nations or not, which finds itself confronted with   special economic problems arising from the carrying out of those   measures shall have the right to consult the Security Council   with regard to a solution of those problems.*Article 51*

Nothing in the present Charter shall impair the inherent right   of individual or collective self-defense if an armed attack occurs   against a Member of the United Nations, until the Security Council   has taken measures necessary to maintain international peace   and security. Measures taken by Members in the exercise of this   right of self-defense shall be immediately reported to the Security   Council and shall not in any way affect the authority and responsibility   of the Security Council under the present Charter to take at   any time such action as it deems necessary in order to maintain   or restore international peace and security.*
  CHAPTER VIII*

  *         REGIONAL ARRANGEMENTS* *Article 52*

1. Nothing in the present Charter precludes the existence   of regional arrangements or agencies for dealing with such matters   relating to the maintenance of international peace and security   as are appropriate for regional action, provided that such arrangements   or agencies and their activities are consistent with the Purposes   and Principles of the United Nations. 2. The Members of the United Nations entering into such arrangements   or constituting such agencies shall make every effort to achieve   pacific settlement of local disputes through such regional arrangements   or by such regional agencies before referring them to the Security   Council. 3. The Security Council shall encourage the development of   pacific settlement of local disputes through such regional arrangements   or by such regional agencies either on the initiative of the   states concerned or by reference from the Security Council. 4. This Article in no way impairs the application of Articles   34 and 35.*Article 53*

1. The Security Council shall, where appropriate, utilize   such regional arrangements or agencies for enforcement action   under its authority. But no enforcement action shall be taken   under regional arrangements or by regional agencies without the   authorization of the Security Council, with the exception of   measures against any enemy state, as defined in paragraph 2 of   this Article, provided for pursuant to Article 107 or in regional   arrangements directed against renewal of aggressive policy on   the part of any such state, until such time as the Organization   may, on request of the Governments concerned, be charged with   the responsibility for preventing further aggression by such   a state. 2. The term enemy state as used in paragraph 1 of this Article   applies to any state which during the Second World War has been   an enemy of any signatory of the present Charter.*Article 54*

The Security Council shall at all times be kept fully informed   of activities undertaken or in contemplation under regional arrangements   or by regional agencies for the maintenance of international   peace and security.

*CHAPTER IX*

  *         INTERNATIONAL ECONOMIC AND SOCIAL CO-OPERATION* *Article 55*

With a view to the creation of conditions of stability and   well-being which are necessary for peaceful and friendly relations   among nations based on respect for the principle of equal rights   and self-determination of peoples, the United Nations shall promote: a. higher standards of living, full employment, and conditions     of economic and social progress and development; b. solutions of international economic, social, health, and     related problems; and international cultural and educational     co-operation; and c. universal respect for, and observance of, human rights     and fundamental freedoms for all without distinction as to race,     ***, language, or religion. *Article 56*

All Members pledge themselves to take joint and separate action in co-operation      with the Organization for the achievement of the purposes set forth in Article      55.*Article 57*

1. The various specialized agencies, established by intergovernmental   agreement and having wide international responsibilities, as   defined in their basic instruments, in economic, social, cultural,   educational, health, and related fields, shall be brought into   relationship with the United Nations in accordance with the provisions   of Article 63. 2. Such agencies thus brought into relationship with the United   Nations are hereinafter referred to as specialized agencies.*Article 58*

The Organization shall make recommendations for the coordination   of the policies and activities of the specialized agencies.*Article 59*

The Organization shall, where appropriate, initiate negotiations   among the states concerned for the creation of any new specialized   agencies required for the accomplishment of the purposes set   forth in Article 55.*Article 60*

Responsibility for the discharge of the functions of the Organization   set forth in this Chapter shall be vested in the General Assembly   and, under the authority of the General Assembly, in the Economic   and Social Council, which shall have for this purpose the powers   set forth in Chapter X.*

  CHAPTER X*

  *THE ECONOMIC AND SOCIAL COUNCIL*   *         Composition* *Article 61*

1. The Economic and Social Council shall consist of fifty-four   Members of the United Nations elected by the General Assembly. 2. Subject to the provisions of paragraph 3, eighteen members   of the Economic and Social Council shall be elected each year   for a term of three years. A retiring member shall be eligible   for immediate re-election. 3. At the first election after the increase in the membership   of the Economic and Social Council from twenty-seven to fifty-four   members, in addition to the members elected in place of the nine   members whose term of office expires at the end of that year,   twenty-seven additional members shall be elected. Of these twenty-seven   additional members, the term of office of nine members so elected   shall expire at the end of one year, and of nine other members   at the end of two years, in accordance with arrangements made   by the General Assembly. 4. Each member of the Economic and Social Council shall have   one representative.Functions and Powers *Article 62*

1. The Economic and Social Council may make or initiate studies   and reports with respect to international economic, social, cultural,   educational, health, and related matters and may make recommendations   with respect to any such matters to the General Assembly, to   the Members of the United Nations, and to the specialized agencies   concerned. 2. It may make recommendations for the purpose of promoting   respect for, and observance of, human rights and fundamental   freedoms for all. 3. It may prepare draft conventions for submission to the   General Assembly, with respect to matters falling within its   competence. 4. It may call, in accordance with the rules prescribed by   the United Nations, international conferences on matters falling   within its competence.*Article 63*

1. The Economic and Social Council may enter into agreements   with any of the agencies referred to in Article 57, defining   the terms on which the agency concerned shall be brought into   relationship with the United Nations. Such agreements shall be   subject to approval by the General Assembly. 2. It may coordinate the activities of the specialized agencies   through consultation with and recommendations to such agencies   and through recommendations to the General Assembly and to the   Members of the United Nations.*Article 64*

1. The Economic and Social Council may take appropriate steps   to obtain regular reports from the specialized agencies. It may   make arrangements with the Members of the United Nations and   with the specialized agencies to obtain reports on the steps   taken to give effect to its own recommendations and to recommendations   on matters falling within its competence made by the General   Assembly. 2. It may communicate its observations on these reports to   the General Assembly .*Article 65*

The Economic and Social Council may furnish information to   the Security Council and shall assist the Security Council upon   its request.*Article 66*

1. The Economic and Social Council shall perform such functions   as fall within its competence in connection with the carrying   out of the recommendations of the General Assembly. 2. It may, with the approval of the General Assembly, perform   services at the request of Members of the United Nations and   at the request of specialized agencies. 3. It shall perform such other functions as are specified   elsewhere in the present Charter or as may be assigned to it   by the General Assembly.*Article 67*

1. Each member of the Economic and Social Council shall have   one vote. 2. Decisions of the Economic and Social Council shall be made   by a majority of the members present and voting.Procedure *Article 68*

The Economic and Social Council shall set up commissions in   economic and social fields and for the promotion of human rights,   and such other commissions as may be required for the performance   of its functions.*Article 69*

The Economic and Social Council shall invite any Member of   the United Nations to participate, without vote, in its deliberations   on any matter of particular concern to that Member.*Article 70*

The Economic and Social Council may make arrangements for   representatives of the specialized agencies to participate, without   vote, in its deliberations and in those of the commissions established   by it, and for its representatives to participate in the deliberations   of the specialized agencies.*Article 71*

The Economic and Social Council may make suitable arrangements   for consultation with non-governmental organizations which are   concerned with matters within its competence. Such arrangements   may be made with international organizations and, where appropriate,   with national organizations after consultation with the Member   of the United Nations concerned.*Article 72*

1. The Economic and Social Council shall adopt its own rules   of procedure, including the method of selecting its President. 2. The Economic and Social Council shall meet as required   in accordance with its rules, which shall include provision for   the convening of meetings on the request of a majority of its   members.

*CHAPTER XI*

  *         DECLARATION REGARDING NON-SELF-GOVERNING TERRITORIES*   * Article 73* Members of the United Nations which have or assume responsibilities   for the administration of territories whose peoples have not   yet attained a full measure of self-government recognize the   principle that the interests of the inhabitants of these territories   are paramount, and accept as a sacred trust the obligation to   promote to the utmost, within the system of international peace   and security established by the present Charter, the well-being   of the inhabitants of these territories, and, to this end: a. to ensure, with due respect for the culture of the peoples     concerned, their political, economic, social, and educational     advancement, their just treatment, and their protection against     abuses; b. to develop self-government, to take due account of the     political aspirations of the peoples, and to assist them in the     progressive development of their free political institutions,     according to the particular circumstances of each territory and     its peoples and their varying stages of advancement; c. to further international peace and security; d. to promote constructive measures of development, to encourage research,        and to co-operate with one another and, when and where appropriate, with        specialized international bodies with a view to the practical achievement        of the social, economic, and scientific purposes set forth in this Article;        and e. to transmit regularly to the Secretary-General for information     purposes, subject to such limitation as security and constitutional     considerations may require, statistical and other information     of a technical nature relating to economic, social, and educational     conditions in the territories for which they are respectively     responsible other than those territories to which Chapter XII     and XIII apply. *Article 74*

Members of the United Nations also agree that their policy   in respect of the territories to which this Chapter applies,   no less than in respect of their metropolitan areas, must be   based on the general principle of good-neighborliness, due account   being taken of the interests and well-being of the rest of the   world, in social, economic, and commercial matters.*

  CHAPTER XII*

  *         INTERNATIONAL TRUSTEESHIP SYSTEM* *Article 75*

The United Nations shall establish under its authority an   international trusteeship system for the administration and supervision   of such territories as may be placed thereunder by subsequent   individual agreements. These territories are hereinafter referred   to as trust territories.*Article 76*

The basic objectives of the trusteeship system, in accordance   with the Purposes of the United Nations laid down in Article   1 of the present Charter, shall be: a. to further international peace and security; b. to promote the political, economic, social, and educational     advancement of the inhabitants of the trust territories, and     their progressive development towards self-government or independence     as may be appropriate to the particular circumstances of each     territory and its peoples and the freely expressed wishes of     the peoples concerned, and as may be provided by the terms of     each trusteeship agreement; c. to encourage respect for human rights and for fundamental     freedoms for all without distinction as to race, ***, language,     or religion, and to encourage recognition of the interdependence     of the peoples of the world; and d. to ensure equal treatment in social, economic, and commercial     matters for all Members of the United Nations and their nationals     and also equal treatment for the latter in the administration     of justice without prejudice to the attainment of the foregoing     objectives and subject to the provisions of Article 80. *Article 77*

1. The trusteeship system shall apply to such territories   in the following categories as may be placed thereunder by means   of trusteeship agreements: a. territories now held under mandate; b. territories which may be detached from enemy states as a result of the        Second World War; and c. territories voluntarily placed under the system by states     responsible for their administration. 2. It will be a matter for subsequent agreement as to which   territories in the foregoing categories will be brought under   the trusteeship system and upon what terms.*Article 78*

The trusteeship system shall not apply to territories which   have become Members of the United Nations, relationship among   which shall be based on respect for the principle of sovereign   equality.*Article 79*

The terms of trusteeship for each territory to be placed under   the trusteeship system, including any alteration or amendment,   shall be agreed upon by the states directly concerned, including   the mandatory power in the case of territories held under mandate   by a Member of the United Nations, and shall be approved as provided   for in Articles 83 and 85.*Article 80*

1. Except as may be agreed upon in individual trusteeship   agreements, made under Articles 77, 79, and 81, placing each   territory under the trusteeship system, and until such agreements   have been concluded, nothing in this Chapter shall be construed   in or of itself to alter in any manner the rights whatsoever   of any states or any peoples or the terms of existing international   instruments to which Members of the United Nations may respectively   be parties. 2. Paragraph 1 of this Article shall not be interpreted as   giving grounds for delay or postponement of the negotiation and   conclusion of agreements for placing mandated and other territories   under the trusteeship system as provided for in Article 77.*Article 81*

The trusteeship agreement shall in each case include the terms   under which the trust territory will be administered and designate   the authority which will exercise the administration of the trust   territory. Such authority, hereinafter called the administering   authority, may be one or more states or the Organization itself.*Article 82*

There may be designated, in any trusteeship agreement, a strategic   area or areas which may include part or all of the trust territory   to which the agreement applies, without prejudice to any special   agreement or agreements made under Article 43.*Article 83*

1. All functions of the United Nations relating to strategic   areas, including the approval of the terms of the trusteeship   agreements and of their alteration or amendment, shall be exercised   by the Security Council. 2. The basic objectives set forth in Article 76 shall be applicable   to the people of each strategic area. 3. The Security Council shall, subject to the provisions of   the trusteeship agreements and without prejudice to security   considerations, avail itself of the assistance of the Trusteeship   Council to perform those functions of the United Nations under   the trusteeship system relating to political. economic, social,   and educational matters in the strategic areas.*Article 84*

It shall be the duty of the administering authority to ensure   that the trust territory shall play its part in the maintenance   of international peace and security. To this end the administering   authority may make use of volunteer forces, facilities, and assistance   from the trust territory in carrying out the obligations towards   the Security Council undertaken in this regard by the administering   authority, as well as for local defense and the maintenance of   law and order within the trust territory.*Article 85*

1. The functions of the United Nations with regard to trusteeship   agreements for all areas not designated as strategic, including   the approval of the terms of the trusteeship agreements and of   their alteration or amendment, shall be exercised by the General   Assembly. 2. The Trusteeship Council, operating under the authority   of the General Assembly, shall assist the General Assembly in   carrying out these functions.

*CHAPTER XIII*

  *         THE TRUSTEESHIP COUNCIL* Composition *Article 86*

1. The Trusteeship Council shall consist of the following   Members of the United Nations: a. those Members administering trust territories; b. such of those Members mentioned by name in Article 23 as     are not administering trust territories; and c. as many other Members elected for three-year terms by the     General Assembly as may be necessary to ensure that the total     number of members of the Trusteeship Council is equally divided     between those Members of the United Nations which administer     trust territories and those which do not. 2. Each member of the Trusteeship Council shall designate   one specially qualified person to represent it therein.Functions and Powers *Article 87*

The General Assembly and, under its authority, the Trusteeship   Council, in carrying out their functions, may: a. consider reports submitted by the administering authority; b. accept petitions and examine them in consultation with     the administering authority; c. provide for periodic visits to the respective trust territories     at times agreed upon with the administering authority; and d. take these and other actions in conformity with the terms     of the trusteeship agreements. *Article 88*

The Trusteeship Council shall formulate a questionnaire on   the political, economic, social, and educational advancement   of the inhabitants of each trust territory, and the administering   authority for each trust territory within the competence of the   General Assembly shall make an annual report to the General Assembly   upon the basis of such questionnaire. *Voting* *Article 89*

1. Each member of the Trusteeship Council shall have one vote. 2. Decisions of the Trusteeship Council shall be made by a   majority of the members present and voting. *Procedure* *Article 90*

1. The Trusteeship Council shall adopt its own rules of procedure,   including the method of selecting its President. 2. The Trusteeship Council shall meet as required in accordance   with its rules, which shall include provision for the convening   of meetings on the request of a majority of its members.*Article 91*

The Trusteeship Council shall, when appropriate, avail itself   of the assistance of the Economic and Social Council and of the   specialized agencies in regard to matters with which they are   respectively concerned.*CHAPTER XIV*

         THE INTERNATIONAL COURT OF JUSTICE *Article 92*

The International Court of Justice shall be the principal   judicial organ of the United Nations. It shall function in accordance   with the annexed Statute which is based upon the Statute of the   Permanent Court of International Justice and forms an integral   part of the present Charter.*Article 93*

1. All Members of the United Nations are ipso facto parties   to the Statute of the International Court of Justice. 2. A state which is not a Member of the United Nations may   become a party to the Statute of the International Court of Justice   on conditions to be determined in each case by the General Assembly   upon the recommendation of the Security Council.*Article 94*

1. Each Member of the United Nations undertakes to comply   with the decision of the International Court of Justice in any   case to which it is a party. 2. If any party to a case fails to perform the obligations   incumbent upon it under a judgment rendered by the Court, the   other party may have recourse to the Security Council, which   may, if it deems necessary, make recommendations or decide upon   measures to be taken to give effect to the judgment.*Article 95*

Nothing in the present Charter shall prevent Members of the   United Nations from entrusting the solution of their differences   to other tribunals by virtue of agreements already in existence   or which may be concluded in the future.*Article 96*

1. The General Assembly or the Security Council may request   the International Court of Justice to give an advisory opinion   on any legal question. 2. Other organs of the United Nations and specialized agencies,   which may at any time be so authorized by the General Assembly,   may also request advisory opinions of the Court on legal questions   arising within the scope of their activities.

*CHAPTER XV*

  *THE SECRETARIAT* *Article 97*

The Secretariat shall comprise a Secretary-General and such   staff as the Organization may require. The Secretary-General   shall be appointed by the General Assembly upon the recommendation   of the Security Council. He shall be the chief administrative   officer of the Organization.*Article 98*

The Secretary-General shall act in that capacity in all meetings   of the General Assembly, of the Security Council, of the Economic   and Social Council, and of the Trusteeship Council, and shall   perform such other functions as are entrusted to him by these   organs. The Secretary-General shall make an annual report to   the General Assembly on the work of the Organization.*Article 99*

The Secretary-General may bring to the attention of the Security   Council any matter which in his opinion may threaten the maintenance   of international peace and security.*Article 100*

1. In the performance of their duties the Secretary-General   and the staff shall not seek or receive instructions from any   government or from any other authority external to the Organization.   They shall refrain from any action which might reflect on their   position as international officials responsible only to the Organization. 2. Each Member of the United Nations undertakes to respect   the exclusively international character of the responsibilities   of the Secretary-General and the staff and not to seek to influence   them in the discharge of their responsibilities.*Article 101*

1. The staff shall be appointed by the Secretary-General under   regulations established by the General Assembly. 2. Appropriate staffs shall be permanently assigned to the   Economic and Social Council, the Trusteeship Council, and, as   required, to other organs of the United Nations. These staffs   shall form a part of the Secretariat. 3. The paramount consideration in the employment of the staff   and in the determination of the conditions of service shall be   the necessity of securing the highest standards of efficiency,   competence, and integrity. Due regard shall be paid to the importance   of recruiting the staff on as wide a geographical basis as possible.

*CHAPTER XVI*

  *MISCELLANEOUS PROVISIONS* *Article 102*

1. Every treaty and every international agreement entered   into by any Member of the United Nations after the present Charter   comes into force shall as soon as possible be registered with   the Secretariat and published by it. 2. No party to any such treaty or international agreement   which has not been registered in accordance with the provisions   of paragraph I of this Article may invoke that treaty or agreement   before any organ of the United Nations.*Article 103*

In the event of a conflict between the obligations of the   Members of the United Nations under the present Charter and their   obligations under any other international agreement, their obligations   under the present Charter shall prevail.*Article 104*

The Organization shall enjoy in the territory of each of its   Members such legal capacity as may be necessary for the exercise   of its functions and the fulfillment of its purposes.*Article 105*

1. The Organization shall enjoy in the territory of each of   its Members such privileges and immunities as are necessary for   the fulfillment of its purposes. 2. Representatives of the Members of the United Nations and   officials of the Organization shall similarly enjoy such privileges   and immunities as are necessary for the independent exercise   of their functions in connection with the Organization. 3. The General Assembly may make recommendations with a view   to determining the details of the application of paragraphs 1   and 2 of this Article or may propose conventions to the Members   of the United Nations for this purpose.

*CHAPTER XVII*

  *         TRANSITIONAL SECURITY ARRANGEMENTS* *Article 106*

Pending the coming into force of such special agreements referred   to in Article 43 as in the opinion of the Security Council enable   it to begin the exercise of its responsibilities under Article   42, the parties to the Four-Nation Declaration, signed at Moscow   October 30, 1943, and France, shall, in accordance with the provisions   of paragraph 5 of that Declaration, consult with one another   and as occasion requires with other Members of the United Nations   with a view to such joint action on behalf of the Organization   as may be necessary for the purpose of maintaining international   peace and security.*Article 107*

Nothing in the present Charter shall invalidate or preclude   action, in relation to any state which during the Second World   War has been an enemy of any signatory to the present Charter,   taken or authorized as a result of that war by the Governments   having responsibility for such action.

*CHAPTER XVIII*

  *AMENDMENTS* *Article 108*

Amendments to the present Charter shall come into force for   all Members of the United Nations when they have been adopted   by a vote of two thirds of the members of the General Assembly   and ratified in accordance with their respective constitutional   processes by two thirds of the Members of the United Nations,   including all the permanent members of the Security Council.*Article 109*

1. A General Conference of the Members of the United Nations   for the purpose of reviewing the present Charter may be held   at a date and place to be fixed by a two-thirds vote of the members   of the General Assembly and by a vote of any seven members of   the Security Council. Each Member of the United Nations shall   have one vote in the conference. 2. Any alteration of the present Charter recommended by a   two-thirds vote of the conference shall take effect when ratified   in accordance with their respective constitutional processes   by two thirds of the Members of the United Nations including   all the permanent members of the Security Council. 3. If such a conference has not been held before the tenth   annual session of the General Assembly following the coming into   force of the present Charter, the proposal to call such a conference   shall be placed on the agenda of that session of the General   Assembly, and the conference shall be held if so decided by a   majority vote of the members of the General Assembly and by a   vote of any seven members of the Security Council.*CHAPTER XIX*

  *         RATIFICATION AND SIGNATURE* *Article 110*

1. The present Charter shall be ratified by the signatory   states in accordance with their respective constitutional processes. 2. The ratifications shall be deposited with the Government   of the United States of America, which shall notify all the signatory   states of each deposit as well as the Secretary-General of the   Organization when he has been appointed. 3. The present Charter shall come into force upon the deposit   of ratifications by the Republic of China, France, the Union   of Soviet Socialist Republics, the United Kingdom of Great Britain   and Northern Ireland, and the United States of America, and by   a majority of the other signatory states. A protocol of the ratifications   deposited shall thereupon be drawn up by the Government of the   United States of America which shall communicate copies thereof   to all the signatory states. 4. The states signatory to the present Charter which ratify   it after it has come into force will become original Members   of the United Nations on the date of the deposit of their respective   ratifications.*Article 111*

The present Charter, of which the Chinese, French, Russian,   English, and Spanish texts are equally authentic, shall remain   deposited in the archives of the Government of the United States   of America. Duly certified copies thereof shall be transmitted   by that Government to the Governments of the other signatory   states.IN FAITH WHEREOF the representatives of the Governments of the United Nations have signed the present Charter. DONE at the city of San Francisco the twenty-sixth day of June, one thousand nine hundred and forty-five. [/align]

----------

